# fwlogwatch guide?

## Hansoj

Is there any fwlogwatch guide/handbook to find?

I've searched the net but can't find any guide on how to get it working. It's supposed to be a way of watching the output in HTML but how? When I start fwlogwatch and do an nmap on myself shoudn't that show in some log?. But there to find that log?

----------

## Jkay

Um .. 3 year bump  :Wink:  I'm also looking for an example config file to learn about syntax in the filters etc ... 

tia

----------

